# My first litter :)



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

This is lily's first litter and I thought I would share them with you  I cannot seem to post pictures on here so I will put the link to my photobucket page, which I have been updating daily some times more than once hahaha.

http://s1315.photobucket.com/user/Peach ... t=3&page=1

so far I believe we have two boys and one girl, the one who is I think going to be all white is a boy, the darker one with white spot on it's head is a boy and the dark one with the white stripe down it's back is the girl  unless any one has another opinion of what sex the baby pictures are.


----------



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

posted more pictures of lily's babies


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lovely fat pinkies


----------



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

big mama (my other mouse ) got to a massive 86g before she had her babies today on mothers day, funny coincidence she gave birth on may 12th and had 12 babies , I think 7 girls and 5 boys. I have already moved the smallest 4 to lily's litter to be fostered by her, she has taken them happily and she is cleaning and feeding them currently. there is already a picture up of big mama's litter all together before I moved the 4 to lily's litter. more pictures will be posted tomorrow


----------



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

I have some sad news. Lily has died, my stupid cat knocked down her cage and when I ran in to chase her away and help my mice, I noticed lily had a eye out of the socket  within a minute her face was swollen and she was having trouble breathing, she passed away. the babies are atm with big mama but she already has a lot of babies so I think I will have to cull some  I am so mad at my cat and she is currently locked in her cat carrier . luckily when my cat decided to be stupid I had the babies with me doing pictures so none are harmed. how long does getting permission to the culling forum take ? I sent a request


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Usually it's 50 posts.

If the cage is in a position to be knocked over by a cat, it's likely to happen again and again. With a high potential for an escalation in bad results. Even if the cat can't figure out what to do with the mice, right now.

Cats are predators, after all. Even if some of the domesticated ones can't remember why, exactly, they are after the small furry things. If a cat can open the lid, they will. If they can push the cage over, most will. Just read some of the cats and mice stories on the forum. I don't think a month has gone by, yet, without a sad or very scary post involving the combination.

As a mouse breeder with five cats, I urge you to do something protective with the mice cages, as soon as possible.


----------



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

my mice are in a room where the door is almost always closed but I forgot to close it when I left the room this time, I am going to be buying a door chimer which will go off constantly until I shut the door, so I don't forget again. This is the first time it has ever happened and I hope the last time. poor lily  oh and thank you, do I need to resubmit the request to join the page for culling after I reach the 50 mark ?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear about loosing Lily, the door chimer sounds like a good idea. You could also store your cages at ground level until you get it, that way there's no chance of it falling with your remaining mice?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I really don't know, but I hope they make an exception to the post count in your case anyhow.  If you don't get a response soon, I can PM you some biased info, but it would be much better if you could read all the posts, and decide for yourself.

That door chime would work fantastically with me. LOL I despise alarm sounds, or pinging/beeping noises. Hope it works for you. Glad to hear they are not normally accessible.


----------



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

If I don't cull them I am thinking about supplementing the babies and leaving them with big mama, as she seems to have accepted them, they are feeding and were being cleaned but I know there will not be enough nipples for all of the babies. any one else done this and if so what were your results.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Peachpit said:


> If I don't cull them I am thinking about supplementing the babies and leaving them with big mama, as she seems to have accepted them, they are feeding and were being cleaned but I know there will not be enough nipples for all of the babies. any one else done this and if so what were your results.


How many babies does big mama have, in her own and in the adopted litter? And what's the age difference?
I'm sorry if I ask already answered questions, I haven't been following the topic.


----------



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

big mama has 11 of her own and 3 are being fostered to her until I figure out what to do. Big mama's litter is 4 days old and the other litter are 11 days old. here is my photo bucket page there are pictures of them up there 
http://s1315.photobucket.com/user/Peach ... t=3&page=1


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They don't look half bad, so I suppose you needn't cull down ASAP.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Peachpit said:


> big mama has 11 of her own and 3 are being fostered to her until I figure out what to do. Big mama's litter is 4 days old and the other litter are 11 days old. here is my photo bucket page there are pictures of them up there
> http://s1315.photobucket.com/user/Peach ... t=3&page=1


Well, that's a lot of babies, considering they have 10 nipples and only 2 of them are often not as good as the others (the two furthest down). But her own do look very nice, so I'd say give it a few days, see what happens. If any start falling behind, or if mommy starts losing weight, I would cull some.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Id see how it goes and just put extra food in for mama ... my mommies had some cat food as a top up  they loved it


----------



## Peachpit (May 1, 2013)

as of this afternoon I started feeding some the babies with empty tummy's some kitten formula and they all seem to be happy atm. I have been supplementing big mama, with scrambled eggs, kitten food, oatmeal with milk. She seems to be doing a good job. I posted todays pictures of the babies


----------

